# Lump on Belly.



## BiterBunny (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry for the vague information I'm about to give, but I'll describe everything that I know. This isn't my rabbit, but a friend I only know through the internet. To make matters more difficult, I'm in the states and she is overseas. 

The rabbit has a lump on its belly. She is getting the money to get him to the vet (But she is in a small town and has to find a vet, I believe.). Unfortunately, since I've never met her in person and she lives very far away, I can't see the rabbit in question. She did manage to get me this photo; 







As far as I can tell, it appears to be between the back legs. When she first mentioned a lump, I told her maybe it was an abscess. This doesn't look like that to me. I think it's a male, and a house ranging bunny (She had to catch him to get the photos, so I believe he is not caged.). I'm waiting for a bit more information now, but our time difference is a bit off so we're not always on at the same time. 

Just hoping to get a bit of insight into what it might be (Because I am not a vet and haven't experienced this with my personal bunny), and what questions she should ask the vet/what she might expect. She's very worried about losing him. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## BiterBunny (Dec 15, 2012)

Additional info; It is a male bunny and he is nuetered. The lump is a bit off to the side of his genitals.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 15, 2012)

That is interesting. If he weren't neutered, I would think some sort of testicular tumor and if he were a she I would think some sort of mammary tumor. It's definitely something that should see a vet.


----------



## BiterBunny (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought at first that it might be swollen testicles, but then she said he's neutered. I also thought maybe a hernia or something. I'm waiting for her to get back to me with a bit more information of its location.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 15, 2012)

definitely take to a vet.


----------



## BiterBunny (Dec 15, 2012)

Nancy McClelland said:


> definitely take to a vet.



Yeah, she's assured me that she's getting him into the vet, she was just hoping to walk in there with a bit more information as to what it could be. I'll update when I know more.


----------



## tamsin (Dec 15, 2012)

I think it would be really hard to tell without poking it in person. 

Options would be testicular cancer (did she get him neutered personally or get him that way ie how sure is she of the neutered), hernia (they can get them low down), abcess (it's an odd spot/shape but now way to rule out without sticking a needle in).

The vet might be able to tell more by feel, otherwise they might do an xray to see what it's attached to.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 16, 2012)

if she's having to search for a vet, you might pass along this link to her - http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f21/ (it's our library of rabbit-savvy vets, as not all vets willing to treat rabbits are truly knowledgeable about them)


----------



## Loh Keat Lay (Sep 10, 2018)

BiterBunny said:


> Sorry for the vague information I'm about to give, but I'll describe everything that I know. This isn't my rabbit, but a friend I only know through the internet. To make matters more difficult, I'm in the states and she is overseas.
> 
> The rabbit has a lump on its belly. She is getting the money to get him to the vet (But she is in a small town and has to find a vet, I believe.). Unfortunately, since I've never met her in person and she lives very far away, I can't see the rabbit in question. She did manage to get me this photo;
> 
> ...





Hi,

my rabbit have the same lump like this at belly too. May I know what is the treatment that your vet suggest?


----------

